# Best counter top tank?



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

When I moved into a condo I had to leave my planted 75G with my ex... I do have two smaller salt tanks now but I'm missing the planted tank. I'm toying with the idea of getting a nano counter top tank to plant with the use of CO2... I really liked the Eheim tanks but I don't see them for sale anywhere. Can anyone recommend a good quality set up? I'd like it to have the hidden section in the back for pump etc.


----------



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

Innovative marine nuvo tanks are great for counter top. Or visit aqua inspiration in Scarborough. They also have all in one tanks.


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

+1 on AquaInspiration. I was there on the 31st and everything was on sale. Alternatively, you could just get a fluval edge and take the top glass off.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*countertop tank*

agree with aquainspirations but please call before u go there , have been known to not be opened after u get there..
if I recall I am not sure if kraken has any of these starfire tanks , anybody here been there and can comment ...


----------



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

Another option is to buy a small tank and use a Hamburg Matten Filter. I have a 12" rimless starfire cube on my desk at home that's filtered with one.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Thank you for all suggestions. The Nuvo tank looks nice but over my budget. I picked up a Fluval spec freshwater kit. Smaller than I had wanted but hopefully it will do for now... I have two salt tanks but miss my big planted tank... does anyone have experience with this tank and more specifically the light? I have not been able to get to the Aquatic inspirations store do they have a website? I have not set up my tank yet so I can still return it and get something more suitable...


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi Norman,

Here is the AI website-it is still a work in progress and does not list everything.

http://aquainspiration.com/

I only have experience with the Fluval Edge LED and really found it frustrating as a planted tank, with the stock lights. Ended up removing the top glass and now use it as a qt with sponge filter (I only keep little fish). Lots of lighting mods on this tank can be found on Youtube.

Joey (King of DIY) got a Fluval Spec for his daughter but the tank did not stay up for long-reason stated was that the lighting was poor and didn't achieve adequate plant growth.

Not sure what Spec you have but here is a brief discussion regarding plants http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/2...199432-fluval-spec-v-plant-advice-please.html

Looks like you'd need to upgrade lights to get any kind of satisfactory growth. Eheim makes a good spot light for nanos https://www.eheim.com/en_GB/products/aquariums/lighting I have this on a standard 10 gallon-good growth, no algae...cost was $119 at Menagerie a couple of years ago.

I guess it all depends what plants you want to grow. Alternatively, you could focus on an amazing hardscape and grow mosses? https://www.google.ca/search?q=moss...UICCgB&biw=1366&bih=638#imgrc=6abqZVi9rg30cM:

J


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks fisheye for the links...
I think that I might have a new upgraded Spec with better lighting. It is a 7000K with 32 LED's. I'm hoping I won't need to upgrade? Has anyone heard of this kit?


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Hey Norman!

Just perusing the forum and wondered what tank you ended up getting? Any progress with stocking etc?

Jackie


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Fisheye said:


> Hey Norman!
> 
> Just perusing the forum and wondered what tank you ended up getting? Any progress with stocking etc?
> 
> Jackie


Hi Jackie,
I ended up with the new upgraded Fluval Spec for planted tanks. Filled it with plants, a mossball, driftwood and one lovely red full moon betta. I just love this little tank the light is very good as is the filtration.


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Hey!

Happy to read your update! Enjoy your new tank and betta.

Jackie


----------

